# Still no auto e-mails



## Otter

Hi,

As of today, I'm not receiving auto e-mails re posts on threads.  This is not my choice and I contacted moderator about it.  She said it's a bug and that a few others had this problem and that what had worked for them was to go into user control panel, settings, options and reset, which I did but to no avail.

Can someone help?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Moogey

Hi Otter,

I just used the board to send you an email. Did you get it? If so, then we know 2 things:

1. The email settings for WR are correct
2. Your email address has been typed in properly

If you didn't get it, try sending me an email.

-M


----------



## Otter

Moogey said:
			
		

> Hi Otter,
> 
> I just used the board to send you an email. Did you get it? If so, then we know 2 things:
> 
> 1. The email settings for WR are correct
> 2. Your email address has been typed in properly
> 
> If you didn't get it, try sending me an email.
> 
> -M


 
Hey Moogey, 

I didn't get the e-mail. I just sent you one through the board.


----------



## Moogey

Hi,

I got your email. Some possibilities:

- Your email address is not typed in properly (check that it's right)
- You have a SPAM blocker and it sees this as SPAM (check your SPAM or Deleted Items folder)

I hope it helps.

-M


----------



## Otter

Thanks, I'll check. 

But Jana said others were having the same problem.  So, hmm. . . .Okay I'll go check.

Thanks again, Moogey.


----------



## Moogey

Otter said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll check.
> 
> But Jana said others were having the same problem.  So, hmm. . . .Okay I'll go check.
> 
> Thanks again, Moogey.


You're welcome. If those other users have the same ISP as you, it could be an ISP thing. I've had a hundred email accounts over the years from several providers took a long time to download the new emails, while others were instant.

-M


----------



## Otter

Moogey said:
			
		

> You're welcome. If those other users have the same ISP as you, it could be an ISP thing. I've had a hundred email accounts over the years from several providers took a long time to download the new emails, while others were instant.
> 
> -M


 
Well, hey, I just found all of them in the spam folder.  I have no idea how that happened. I'll keep checking.  In the meantime, I got an e-mail notice of this post.  I wonder if it's because I have the spam folder open. 

Maybe I'd better call the ISP.  They're usually very fast.

it's a mystery.  Thanks again.


----------



## Moogey

You're welcome.

Any email client that has SPAM protection should offer the feature "Mark as NOT SPAM" (or "Mark sender as safe"). Check for that first before calling and save yourself some time 

-M


----------



## Otter

Thanks.

Just to let everyone (including Mike) know we worked this out.  Somehow all mail from the forum as well as Moog's private e-mail went into my spam folder (elves in the machine?). 

I hope I've fixed the problem.


----------



## mkellogg

Otter, I'm glad you found them.  I'm also relieved to hear that there isn't a problem with the mail server again. 

Mike


----------



## natasha2000

This happens to me, too. Whenever I receive private e-mail from WR, it finishes in spam box. But I discovered this a long time ago, so I always check what's in SPAM box before I empty it.


----------



## Otter

Ah, the mysteries of cyberspace.

Thanks, everyone.


----------

